# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Ferritine-wie weet er meer over?

## troydylan

ik heb een te veel aan FERRITINE wie weet er meer over en hoe onstaat het :Confused:

----------


## liesje

Wie kan mij informeren over een laag ferritinegehalte (4 tot 5) maar wel een normaal HB (rond de 8).
Heb in het verleden wel bloedarmoede (laag HB) gehad.

----------


## Marjolijntje

Ik neem aan dat je huisarts de labuitslagen heeft gezien. Heeft die daar niets over gezegd? En hoe hoog (of laag) is het ijzergehalte? Zijn er nog andere labuitslagen afwijkend? Wat is er destijds aan de bloedarmoede gedaan? Zijn er meer mensen in je familie die hier last van hebben?

----------


## fietje

> ik heb een te veel aan FERRITINE wie weet er meer over en hoe onstaat het


Ferritine is de vorm waaronder ijzerreserves worden opgeslagen in het lichaam. Deze reserves bevinden zich in de lever, milt, beenmerg en spieren. De concentratie van ferritine in bloed is gecorreleerd met de hoeveelheid opgeslagen ijzer. De ijzer en ferritine hoeveelheid in bloed geven samen een idee over de totale hoeveelheid ijzer in het lichaam.

Ferritine is een acuut fase eiwit. Dit betekent dat verhoogde waarden gevonden worden bij chronische infecties, bij ontstekingen, na een operatie,  . Deze waarden herstellen zich na de acute fase. 
 Verder is ferritine verhoogd bij ziekten die gepaard gaan met bloedafbraak en bij stoornissen in de ijzerstapeling, . 
 Bij sterke verhogingen is het best de huisarts te raadplegen

groetjes
fie

----------


## petranys

een teveel aan ferritine kan wijzen op kanker ( bij mijn zoontje werd het zo ontdekt)had 1000 ferritine en nu zelfs 1875

----------

